# ارجوا المساعدة .. لابتوب جديد



## Eng. Wow (15 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

انا عضوة جديدة هناواتمنى منكم مساعدتي 
حيث انني ادرس هندسة ميكاترونكس واود ان اشتري جهاز لابتوب جديد

ارجو افادتي بجهاز لابتوب يخدمني بدراستي ويتحمل البرامج الثقيلة الخاصة بالدراسة 

النوع غير مهم بالنسبة لي بقدر اهمية الكفاءة 


شكراً لكم


----------



## Eng Hassan Mohamed (16 أكتوبر 2011)

Toshiba Satellite C650 PSC12E
أو أعلى


----------



## Eng. Wow (19 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراً لك اخي الفاضل 
وهل من اقتراحات غير التوشيبا ؟


----------



## فرانكشتاين (9 نوفمبر 2011)

Dear friend,
search for laptop has these specifications 
monitor card AGV 512mb and above 
memory card up 2GB
processor : T7200 and above ( like intel core i3,i5,i7
windows 7 or Xp 

I have laptop Vaio VPCF12F4e 4GB rams, 1Gb monitor card, Proc i5 it handle all tough programs


----------



## mustafa' (13 نوفمبر 2011)

I study mechatronics and I bought a laptop
hp
intel core i5 CPU @ 2410 M 2.3 GHz * 4
hard disk 600 gb vga 4gh 
ram :4gb
i setup linux ubuntu onet and it's grrat


----------

